# Proyecto de electronica por puerto paralelo.



## Default (Abr 13, 2007)

1) Tema del proyecto: Tengo que realizar un proyecto electronico que se controle a trabes del puerto paralelo. Queria hacer una escalera mecanica para personas a escala, que sea capaz de regular la velocidad dependiendo de si pasa o no pasa nadie.

2) Descripción del proyecto: El proyecto incluira un convertidor de digital a analogico, ya que tengo q poder variar la velocidad de motor, q funcionara en alterna a 230v. El mencionado convertidor ira conectado a un variador de velocidad que ira conectado al motor. El variador de velocidad que tengo funciona de 0 a 10v. EL convertidor de D-A lo voy a conectar al ordenador a traves de un puerto paraleleo y voy a utilizar 8 pines, para tener 256 posibilidades de regulacion diferentes. Mi pregunta es como puedo hacer para realizar mi propio convertidor de digital a alterna que me de una salida de entre 0 y 10v, e buscado, y e encontrado uno de 5v pero no lo veo muy claro. Y si me podiais dar algun consejo u orientacion para el desarrollo del programa en el ordenador para controlar dixo circuito. Lo voy a desrrollar en el TURBO C++ que corre en MS-DOS.  


4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: Mi nivel de conocimiento de la electronica es medio, ya q estoy estudiando 1º de un grado superior de electronica.

5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja: Estoy aprendiendo a manejar el turbo C++.

Muchas gracis por todo, soys de una gran ayuda y os lo currais mazo .


----------



## Apollo (Abr 13, 2007)

Mensaje movido, el tema no pertenece a "Cuestiones elementales de Electrónica"

Por favor, Antes de publicar sus mensajes revisen cuál es el apartado correcto.

Gracias


----------

